# Institute of Applied Technology



## suns eeker (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello all,

I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about the IAT? I have been offered an interview with them (the first international interview i will have done). How would the interview compare to a teaching interview in the UK for example? Also does anyone know what it is like to work for them, is it a happy working environment, are there opportunities for career progression? etc. Any info will be gratefully recieved!


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

suns eeker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about the IAT? I have been offered an interview with them (the first international interview i will have done). How would the interview compare to a teaching interview in the UK for example? Also does anyone know what it is like to work for them, is it a happy working environment, are there opportunities for career progression? etc. Any info will be gratefully recieved!


i have heard it is a school that teaches 14 -18 year old emirati students


----------



## Lyaliuae (Feb 13, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> i have heard it is a school that teaches 14 -18 year old emirati students


Yes, that is right. It's secondary education for Emirati Students, but as far as I know they focus more on "Technical" & "Industrial".

They are located in Abu Dhabi, Al-Ain, Dubai, Ras Al-Khaimah and Fujairah.

You can find more info about it in their website :

Institute of Applied Technology - Home

Good Luck.


----------



## suns eeker (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank You both for your replies, I'll check out the website.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

suns eeker said:


> Thank You both for your replies, I'll check out the website.


My wife went for an interview last week ...not impressed and will not be taking this further ..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## suns eeker (Feb 15, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> My wife went for an interview last week ...not impressed and will not be taking this further ..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


Hi Zee,

I'm sorry to hear that. Would you mind telling me what happened when she went for the interview to put her off please?

Thanks, Sunny.


----------

